# Sherlock. Series 3 BBC



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Love this series. Returns 1st Jan 2014.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01dmdcb

And before that, a Sherlock mini series titled 'Many happy returns' will be available via BC's interactive red button...

http://screencrush.com/sherlock-season-3-christmas-minisode-many-happy-returns/


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't wait for this.:thumb:


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking forward to this but I do think Elementary is better.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe it's been so long. I know Benedict has been busy (Star Trek, Fifth Estate etc) but it's been ages!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking forward to this. Shame they only manage to do a handful of shows per year


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> Looking forward to this. Shame they only manage to do a handful of shows per year


It is but the best productions always leave you wanting more (Fawlty Towers for example).


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> It is but the best productions always leave you wanting more (Fawlty Towers for example).


True but more would be nice


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The storyline refers to Sherlock being dead for two years. Has it really been that long since the last series?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Been looking out for this thanks.

Does that mean the 'minisode' is ONLY ever going to be available on the red button? I can't get it atm


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I rarely watch TV series, but this one is world class movie. Much better than Elementary TBH.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I only watch DR and Sherlock only things i watch on the box and it starts on my Birthday... what a treat.

They are starting to ramp up the trailers a bit more now its getting closer.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't wait for this, been a long time coming.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The seven minute mini series is now on Iplayer......not a spoiler but a good tease.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/bigscr...es_3_Sherlock_Mini_Episode_Many_Happy_Returns


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent, thank you. Just watched it:thumb: 

Is there one each day?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Excellent, thank you. Just watched it:thumb:
> 
> Is there one each day?


Nope that's your lot til the first full length episode Jan 1st.:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Last Vow.

The best yet, brilliant.

Now the long wait..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ I feel your pain. Excellent programme. Excellent episode. Just a shame the series' are only 3 episodes long


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mick said:


> ^^ I feel your pain. Excellent programme. Excellent episode. Just a shame the series' are only 3 episodes long


It's unfortunate that the actors, writers and producers rarely find time to work together.........still, keeps it fresh and ever improving.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Best program on tv imo. Most of these criminal/detective shows are predictable or certainly towards the end of the show but this never disappoints and is always twisting. Has it been said when the next series is likely to be?


----------



## sheewee87 (Dec 13, 2013)

^It'll be another year away since they've not actually started writing it yet... Hope we don't have to wait another 2 years!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

sheewee87 said:


> ^It'll be another year away since they've not actually started writing it yet... Hope we don't have to wait another 2 years!


Thought it might be 

Don't know why they don't concentrate on it tbh. Surely it's got enough viewers to warrant spending the time on it haven't they? Oh well, I'll have to try to forget about it now or I'll be p!ssed off every week lol


----------



## sheewee87 (Dec 13, 2013)

I know, I get that it takes a lot of time to make a show as good as Sherlock, but they could probably speed the process up a bit more. It says a lot about a show that it can be off the air for two years and still get a New Years Day spot on the BBC. 

I guess they have to work round Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freemans' schedules - are they still filming the hobbit?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have read that series 4 and 5 are already underway as far as the writing goes, but likely to be between 1 and 2 years before production.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant tv show! Loved the new series and I'm gutted it's finished for another year or two...

Benedict really is one of my favourite actors!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think its been signed for at least 2 more series.

Up against it with the movie carriers trying to get them together at the same time.

Great actors but its the quality of the writing thats so spot on...

Just had BBC e-mail stating the "I don't understand" T-Shirt's are now available with the back print of "I still dont Understand"....:lol:


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Superb show, already cant wait for the next series. My wife and i have been glued to it from the start. Its soo good, twisting, keeps you guessing, and so refreshing from all the reality tv rubbish.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes we have missed you










Worth waiting for.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ Definitely didn't see that coming!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Highly enjoyable final episode. No doubt there is some very clever explanation as to why shooting your brains out does not automatically mean death, it will be great to see the totally bonkers villain Moriarty fight Sherlock again


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

OK it must be me (and the wife) but we thought the latest series was terrible.

Got through episode one
Got half way through episode 2 (The Wedding) -
Thought episode three was back on track until the point where Sherlock was shot by Watsons wife. Then all that cutaway to other characters - totally spoilt the excitement IMHO so we changed channels.

As I said it must be me, but I find the series too self indulgent or to put it another way, up its own back passage. 
Obviously we are of the minority :wave:


----------

